# Want To But A New Cannondale- Which One?



## TXroadieXC (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello!

I have been riding mountain bikes since the last six years, and now I would like to try out the road scene, since apart from the trails, major part of my riding took place on the road. I have around $3500 to spend, and I really want a cannondale road bike.

I was wondering if you guys could help me pick the best Cannondale I could buy with the money that I am willing to spend. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bluebomberx (Dec 12, 2006)

Go the dealer and see what they have. I bought a couple of 2006 models they had left for a good price. I bought the wife an R700 for $1049 and it has 105 shifters and FD, an Ultegra RD, Cannondale Theta brakeset (which work pretty good). A few days later I went back and picked up 2006 R1000 which is the same frame just different components for $1699. The R1000 has a full Ultegra group, including brakes. To me the Ultegra hoods are much more comfortable in my hands. You have alot of options with Cannondale for the amount of money you have to spend. If you can find any of the 2006 models left in your size, you'll get a good bang for the buck.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

If you are new to the road scene, for pure value, I would look for a CAAD8 with full Ultegra. On our local group ride, an ex-ONCE rider rides a 2006 CAAD8, and a lot of other sponsored riders ride CAAD8s also -- the common feedback being that the bike is very stiff. You can probably find a CAAD8 at a LBS for $2,500, maybe less, as the CAAD8 is being substituted by Cannondale in favor of the new CAAD9. This past Friday I was poking around at a bike shop and saw a 2006 CAAD8 with full Ultegra and a decent wheelset (can't remember which one) and it had a sale sticker on it for $2,400. I thought to myself, "wow, great deal." Of course, go with the 2007 CAAD9 with full Ultegra and you will probably be closer to your budget of $3,500. 

The Six13 -- my main ride -- is a slightly more comfortable version of the CAAD8 while still retaining the stiffness qualities of the CAAD8. The Six13 will be more expensive (but not much more) than the CAAD8. Unfortunately Cannondale as a matter of policy doesn't list the MSRP of its bikes on its web sites.

Good luck.


----------



## bluebomberx (Dec 12, 2006)

For MSRP, check http://www.chainwheel.com


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Since you have $3500 to spend go with System Six with Ultegra set up, you might find a good deal with your LBS. Still need help I can hook you up with some deal.


----------



## TRD (Dec 27, 2006)

i got a system six ultegra set up with an upgraded fsa sl-k crank for 3175 + tax


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Good deal TRD.


----------



## Abn1SG50S (Dec 4, 2005)

*Try the Synapse*

You really need to test ride the Synapse Carbon. It's the best riding bike I've ever been on.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

The carbon Synapse is really an awesome package, especially if you can get the SI version with the better aluminum cranks. Essentially a race bike with a little extra comfort squeezed in, the local Cannondale rep described it to me this way: "It's supposed to be a comfort bike, but the guy who designed this bike is a Cat 1 road racer; he just couldn't bring himself to extend the head tube more than a centimeter!"

It's really stiff, and handles much quicker than the Specialized Roubaix. But the different seat and chainstay configuration along with the SAVE fork make for a much smoother ride than, say, a CAAD9.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

I disagree with the direction theyre pointing you

CAAD8 Dura Ace is a much better buy, ride, value ect IMO then System Six or Six13 Ultegra

I've ridden all three and adding one or two carbon tubes to the higher end Cdales does not add anything to the ride except a higher price tag.


----------



## tgiboney (Jan 11, 2006)

HBPUNK

I can't agree with you any more, I test rode the Six and there is nothing special about the ride over my CAAD8 DA. LBS also wanted me to upgrade my frame to the CAAD9 and again I could not tell a difference in the ride or the weight which is just a few grams lighter.

TXroadieCX

Look for a 2006 CAAD8 DA, have our LBS call Cannondale I know they have many in stock ready to ship but the LBS want to sell you what they have. Also ask about the 2005 CAAD8 DA (that’s what I ride) last check Cannondale still had some of them and you get a better wheel and crankset.


----------



## TXroadieXC (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the inputs! 
I went to my lbs, and based on my needs/budget, he suggested the three bikes:
SystemSix Team 3 Si Compact ($3300)
Synapse Carbon SL2 ($2800)
Synapse Carbon SL1 ($4200)

Based on the input received in this thread, I asked them about the CAAD8 models. They said that Cannondale is slowly phasing the CAAD8 out slowly in favor of CAAD9. And then he suggested me two other bikes:

Six13 Team 2 ($2700)
CAAD 9 Optimo ($2500)

But he emphasized that the Synapse or SystemSix would be a better deal for me because I intend to keep the bike for quite sometime, and if I need to upgrade the parts later down the road, those frames would complement the upgraded components better than the other ones. He said that the lower end frames do have a little more flex than the systemsix/synapse frames- which can increase comfort at the expense of performance. Also, he said that its better to pay more upfront and get a decent specd bike, rather than buying individual components later, because they will be more expensive seperately.

I didnt really get a chance to test ride it, partly with the weather being crappy. I will be going sometime next week to test them out, and probably zero in the model I want. 

Which of the bikes would you recommend me seriously looking at?
Whats the difference between the "normal" models, and "compact" models?
I forgot to ask them about the weight. Do you know which of the above mentioned bikes is the lightest, heaviest? How much do they usually weigh?

And if it helps- I am new to the road scene, but I would like to try some races after I get some miles on the bike. And I plan to take the bike out to Europe during my vacation and ride over there as well (that what I did with my mountain bikes). I am 6'0, and I weigh 165lbs. The lbs was recommending me a 57" size. But I havent done a bike fit yet, so not really sure which one will fit me well.

He said that I need to buy new pedals. My MTB has SPD cleats, and I have a set of SPD shoes as well. Do the road bikes use SPD system as well? I have heard that most road bikes use SPD-SL cleats which are not compatible with SPD shoes. In that case, I will have to buy new pair of SPD-SL shoes as well, which is going to push the budget a little more higher..


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Have him call Cannondale and order you a Caad8 Dura Ace bike, they still have them and you can get a sweet deal on one. Pick your color and have him make the call

this is one of the best values out there

and I dont agree with what he's telling you either. What would you possible have to upgrade on the "Lower End" Caad8 Full Dura Ace bike? The Caad9 he's suggesting is not a full Dura Ace bike and youre going to pay more.

I put 40,000+ miles on an Cdale Aluminum frame from the late 80's without any problems

The Synapse is an old mans bike thats made in Tawian and is NOT a race bike.

System Six does not ride any better then the Caad frames, either does the Six13. One or two carbon tubes dont do sht but add a lot of money to the price tag

The Caad frame is the best race frame also


----------



## bluebomberx (Dec 12, 2006)

IMO, the salesman is trying to push the more expensive models on you only because of the budget you stated. The CAAD 8/9 frames are awesome, light weight, and stiff frames. The Synapse bikes are actually supposed to have more give in the frames and are more of a comfort geometry, whereas the CAAD8/9 are more of a racing geometry. Ride them all and see which model you like best. You may find the more expensive models and the CAAD 8/9 ride the same; maybe not. My understanding about the move to CAAD 9 is the frames are the same with slight different butting to shave a few grams from the CAAD 8. You can't go wrong with either, but you will get a better deal if you can get a hold of a closeout CAAD 8 model. Also, I've never ridden a Dura-Ace equipped bike, but I have a hard time seeing how it can get any better than Ultegra. It must do something more than just work for the extra cash - is it really worth the extra money for those of you that have it? I'm not sure how much my R1000 weighs, but I'm guessing it is ~17-18 pounds.

As far as the pedals are concerned, you can also put some SPDs on the bike so you don't have to buy new shoes and cleats right off the bat. I bit the bullet and bought a pair of road shoes and pedals - they have a larger footprint and help put the power to the rear wheel more efficiently for me. Shimano SPD-SL cleats will run around $25-$30 and shoes anywhere from $40-400. 

I'm not sure what other accessories you need/want, but I would save some money with a CAAD8/9 and have all the extra money for accessories, shoes/cleats, spare tubes/tires, and some cold weather gear.


----------



## tgiboney (Jan 11, 2006)

TXroadieCX

Once again I recommend the CAAD8, there is little difference between it and the CAAD9. And yes Cannondale is fazing out he CAAD8 only because the 9 replaces it but once again very little differences and for your first bike you cant go wrong.

Be wary about the statement that the SystemSix would be better because it would complement upgrade components better. In fact it could not be further from the truth because the bottom bracket and the headset will only take proprietary Cannondale components. Not that that’s bad but they are expensive and take uncommon special tools. Sounds like your LBS is trying to sell you on the latest and greatest which means mucho bucks from your pocket to theirs. Save some of your money for accessories and clothing that you will be needing. 

You say you may want to race, then once again look at the CAAD8 or 9 these are much stiffer in the bottom bracket and many racers prefer them over the carbon Cannondales, and you can upgrade to any none proprietary components like Campy, Shimano, FSA, SRAM, etc.

Do your self a favor and google CAAD8 or 9 and see what the prices are out there, I know you will be presently surprised, have a fitting at the LBS, ride the bikes you are interested in and once you make your decision take a couple of days to cool off and google the model again to see what you can do. There are many 2006 out there a great prices and at a great savings over the 2007 models and many of the models have the same components or equal components from the two years.

As for what a compact model is: it’s the size of the chain rings. Normal chain rings are 53/39 and compacts are 50/36 or 50/34. If you live in a hilly area you may want a compact. Google your area looking for bike clubs and ask there riders what they ride if your not sure.

Once again get a fitting and don’t buy until you ride each model. Fit is one of the most important pieces on a road bike. If the LBS will not do this for you then I would walk away and look for another one. 

One more thing about a Cannondale is there frame replacement policy. If in a year the frame is not working out you can trade your frame in for another at a reasonable price the shop will move the components from your bike to the new one and again at a price. The shop that I bought my CAAD8 from has a labor and service plan that is very cheap that allows me free service, tune ups, and free labor including no maintenance or warranty work. There are some out there who will tell you that this only applies to damaged frames but our LBS and Cannondale rep say different ad I know of 3 individuals that have upgraded to newer frames and one of them had 8 year old frame.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I respect all your opinions but have you take a long test ride on System Six ? I recently upgrade to this frame and to me it's the best frame I ever riden on a Cannondale Caad3,Caad7,Caad8 Six13 ). This frame is solid and down hill is about 2 miles fater than my Six13 frame.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

zamboni said:


> I respect all your opinions but have you take a long test ride on System Six ? I recently upgrade to this frame and to me it's the best frame I ever riden on a Cannondale Caad3,Caad7,Caad8 Six13 ). *This frame is solid and down hill is about 2 miles fater than my Six13 frame*.


 I doubt that. I hear these types of things every time somebody buys something that just comes out. When Cannondale introduces something new next year I guess you will be even faster?


----------



## Viperr1 (Feb 10, 2006)

I currently own two CAAD 8's, an '05 R1000 with Ultegra and an 06' R5000 with Dura-Ace and a System Six wit Dura-Ace. The CAAD bikes ride quite well and are a very good, cost effective option for racing or touring. Mine handle well, are stiff out of the saddle in a sprint and can get me through a long ride (200K Brevet) in reasonable comfort. The System Six is much the same only better. It definitely feels stiffer when out of the saddle and through corners feels more "planted". Ultimately both types of frames do their job quite well in my experience. If I had to mention a down side that has turned me off on the CAAD 8 bikes it's the fact that the top tubes dent very easily. Both of them have aquired a few cosmetic blemishes and it's very annoying. A minor hit with a cleat from my shoe while dismounting provided me with a nice little crease than cannot be removed on the R1000. My daughter brushed up against the R5000 in the hallway it it tipped over against a doorway and now it also has a shallow dent right in the middle of the top tube. Nothing structural but sure is ugly. The carbon top tube of the System 6 would have shrugged off those hits easily. In a crash all bets are off but day to day wear and tear has proven the CAAD 8's not as durable in my opinion (cosmetically anyway). YMMV.


----------



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Caad8*

I was in the same dilema last May. I went with the caad8 and DA. For $2500 retail, it's the best bike for your dollar. Alu is cheap today with the carbon craze. Not that carbon is bad, but it's overvalued since it is the "IT" material. So the value play is in alu and even some custom steel builders.

It's light, stiff, and neutral comfortwise and neutral handling. People who say Caad8 is harsh must be coming from columbus SL. I have a landshark, and they are not that different in terms of comfort. I also had in the past some steel bikes.

Fit is more important than all else. Make sure the bike fits, and you are comfortable. If you fit a canny, then I vote for getting a Caad8.

Good luck!


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Coot72 said:


> I was in the same dilema last May. I went with the caad8 and DA. For $2500 retail, it's the best bike for your dollar. Alu is cheap today with the carbon craze. Not that carbon is bad, but it's overvalued since it is the "IT" material. So the value play is in alu and even some custom steel builders.
> 
> It's light, stiff, and neutral comfortwise and neutral handling. People who say Caad8 is harsh must be coming from columbus SL. I have a landshark, and they are not that different in terms of comfort. I also had in the past some steel bikes.
> 
> ...


 I think you might as well change that recommendation to a caad9 with Dura-ace since 2006 models are all but gone. The 2007 caad9 with Dura-ace is also $2500. If he can find a 2006 R5000 in his size it could be purchased for around $2000. I purchased a new 2006 R1000 a couple months ago for $1599. I probably would have gone 2007 caad9 If it wasnt for the $400 off msrp on 2006 caad8. Also a caad8 doesnt ride bad at all and I am picky as hell. 

Viperr1 does make a good point about how easily Cannondales dent. You have to be very cautious when moving or working on the bike because it doesnt take much to dent the thin aluminum. When it comes time to spend more than a $2000-$2500 on a durable bike Cannondale(or any aluminum) would be my last choice.


----------



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

toyota said:


> I think you might as well change that recommendation to a caad9 with Dura-ace since 2006 models are all but gone. The 2007 caad9 with Dura-ace is also $2500. If he can find a 2006 R5000 in his size it could be purchased for around $2000. I purchased a new 2006 R1000 a couple months ago for $1599. I probably would have gone 2007 caad9 If it wasnt for the $400 off msrp on 2006 caad8. Also a caad8 doesnt ride bad at all and I am picky as hell.
> 
> Viperr1 does make a good point about how easily Cannondales dent. You have to be very cautious when moving or working on the bike because it doesnt take much to dent the thin aluminum. When it comes time to spend more than a $2000-$2500 on a durable bike Cannondale(or any aluminum) would be my last choice.


Good point! I forgot that Caad9 is the new Caad8. Some old 2006s are available.

Denting is a concern, but I think if one is reasonable it should not be an issue. Just don't toss it into the back of a pickup or put it in a position where it might fall over. Over time one usually has more than one bike. I have one steel roadie and a caad8. It's a good combo (for me).


----------



## TXroadieXC (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, it seems that there is not a big difference between CAAD9 and the SystemSix, and majority of you all are recommending the CAAD9. Tomorrow, I will be hitting the LBS, test riding the two bikes, and having a bike fit. If everything works out fine... I will be having a brand new bike sitting in the bike rack on the way home!

So you think that the only difference between SystemSix and CAAD9 is the weight (due to carbon TT)? What kind of components should I start out with? 

And yeah... the freaking LBS dude was probably trying to make me spend the entire $3500... 

and HBPUNK- thanks for the heads up on Synapse bikes... I was also wondering why they didnt have the "hand built in USA" sticker on the rear triangle.... 

Is there anything particular that I need to keep in mind when I go for a test ride/fit? I have been riding MTBs, and I know how to effectively test ride them, and how the fitting is done. But I am guessing that there might be a difference when it comes to road bikes... please do correct me if I am wrong.

Would anyone be knowing how much does a 56" CAAD9 weigh? By eyeballing, the LBS guy said that I will be needing a frame size of around 56"-57".

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## bluebomberx (Dec 12, 2006)

To me, 105 works just as well as Ultegra; however, I find the Ultegra hoods are more comfortable for me. If they only have 2007 models, I would go with either the CAAD 8 Optimo 1 ($1350) or the CAAD 9 Optimo 2 ($1800). Use the left over cash to get a pair of road shoes/cleats and a set of pedals. I like the Ultegra pedals I have now. I think they are around $100-$150 depending on where you look. How tall are you? I'm 5'9" and bought a 54cm. Do they have some type of fitting system like this: http://chainwheel.com/page.cfm?PageID=344

Good luck with the shopping.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Synapse is made in Taiwan and if you have the budget go with the System Six.


----------



## TXroadieXC (Nov 5, 2006)

I am 6', and I weigh 165lbs. My budget is $3500. The fitting system is similar to the Chainwheel system "http://chainwheel.com/page.cfm?PageID=344" as shown by bluebomberx, although not as glamorous. They have a fancy name for it- Body Scanning CRM, but I havent tried it. Apparently, it gives "laser precision" bike fit. 

I had my mountain bike fits done the traditional way- measuring my dimensions, and getting a frame size of my size, then adjusting the stem length/angle, saddle distance/height, and other simillar things.


----------



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

For some of you that may not realize this, the rear triangle of the SystemSix is a CAAD9 frame. A SystemSix is essentially a CAAD9 frame with a carbon front end. Per the 2007Cannondale catalog, "The SystemSix front triangle is co-molded to a CAAD9, aerospace-grade aluminum rear triangle".


----------



## bluebomberx (Dec 12, 2006)

Do they actually charge for a fitting when you buy a new bike or have you just not done it yet? It was part of the sale at my LBS. At any rate, even with Chainwheel, where I bought my CAAD 8, the fitting system is only as accurate as the parts the shop keeps in stock and the prices you want to pay to replace them as the fitting process goes on. Chainwheel offered any parts that needed to be swapped for my fitting at cost. The only thing I replaced was the seatpost with a zero-setback FSA SL-K for $30. Hopefully the shop you are using will offer the same. 

Texas is year-round riding right?


----------



## TXroadieXC (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, if I do purchase a bike- then the fitting cost is included, or else I pay some 60 bucks. They do swap the components on the bike for a better fitting component if required, at a discounted cost. Atleast thats what they did for the MTBs.... I am guessing road bikes should be treated the same way.

Oh yeah, TX is year-round riding.. sometimes it does get a little chilly, but with proper dress, its not bad at all... I rather not talk about the rain though...


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

HBPUNK said:


> The Synapse is an old mans bike thats made in Tawian and is NOT a race bike.



This old man will happily kick your ass in a race on my Synapse. And it's *not* made in Taiwan, it's made in mainland China. Got any other bright ideas?


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

I live more than 100 miles from a Cannondale dealer. Does anyone have any suggestions for a good dealer that I can contact over the internet? If so please PM me.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Bob Ross, I dont care which part of the Orient your geezer bike was made, I believe it's the only Cannondale thats not made in the US and that was the point. He said he was going to race and the Synapse is not the bike for racing, its for old men who want to stroll along the beach path.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

HBPUNK said:


> Bob Ross, I dont care which part of the Orient your geezer bike was made, I believe it's the only Cannondale thats not made in the US and that was the point. He said he was going to race and the Synapse is not the bike for racing, its for old men who want to stroll along the beach path.



BZZZT! I'm sorry, thank you for playing, next contestant please...

Gee, punk, not only do you get your facts wrong, but you admit that you don't care whether your facts are wrong...so why should anyone give any credence to the rest of the idiocy you spout? Did your mama tell you the Synapse was an old man's bike?

Let me show you something punk; it's called Objective Data: 

http://www.cannondale.com/asset/iu_...se_six13_geometry_comparision_technote_en.pdf


Do you really believe that a 1cm difference in wheelbase and an 0.5 degree difference in headtube angle are going to make the difference between a "racing" bike and a "comfort" bike?

My guess is that the only time you've seen old men strolling along the beach on Synapses, you were looking at their back wheel. 

(And you were probably crying. "Wah, wah, but I'm a racer! Mommy, why can't I keep up with the old men?")

Punk.


----------



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

Let's play nice, guys. These forums are a great way to exchange information.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

A Colnago C50 has a 71.1* head tube. Pinny's are pretty slack too. There’s a lot of beach cruisers in the pro peleton.


----------



## TXroadieXC (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the opinion guys, and lets keep it clean! 

So I went to the LBS, test rode the SystemSix and CAAD9 optimo 1. Now after riding, I realized that if I did notice a difference between the two, then I am being "too picky". Based on the looks, the systemsix is better, but other than that I didnt really notice a difference. The weight difference was also not significant.

So I decided to get the CAAD9 Optimo 1, for $2200. the LBS said that they sell it for $2500, but since I am a "regular", they will give me a discount. Also, they upgraded the brakeset from Ultegra to Dura-Ace, without any extra charge. I got myself fitted, and they made adjustments as required. Took the bike in the rack, and drove home!

Then I decided to ride the bike around the town, and realized that I forgot the pedals:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:

But I was way too excited, so I just swapped the SPDs from my MTB, and rode it... and it feels great so far!

The LBS is offering me a 14day return/exchange policy. So what do you guys think? Did I get a good deal.. and is CAAD9 race ready? Do you think I should have paid the extra and grabbed the SystemSix? The LBS was also emphasizing on Six13, but I didnt look closely on them... what is your opinion?

And what kind of pedals would you recommend me buying?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Abn1SG50S (Dec 4, 2005)

*Which LBS?*

I was just curious which shop that you've been dealing with? 

I have Keo Carbon CrMo's on my Synapse.


----------



## tgiboney (Jan 11, 2006)

Good choice you won’t regret it. As for pedals you need a wider platform then the SPD’s on the road or you will get hot spots. I know there are some out there that say they ride them and never have problems but they made riding miserable for me on the road. I like the Shimano SPD-SL with red cleats (zero float) and you can get them for a great price probikekit.com where I got mine and the shipping is free or you can roll the dice on ebay.

Good luck, have fun and post some pics


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If you are not planning to race I would get the Systems Six and you are better off on this bike for century ride.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Be happy with your Caad9 purchase and dont look back. They gave you a good deal too so that should make you even happier. :thumbsup:


----------

